# Hotel Job in Japan



## nryoh

Dear beautiful people
I am so keen to come back to Japan. I used to work in Japan for 3 years and of course got sponsored by this huge resort chain. And I am currently working in Australia as Reception Manager in a resort. I have some basic japanese which I could improve once i step my foot in Japan again, but wondering if any huge hotel company in Japan may sponsor me. Anyone out there ever got the same question ?
Please advise me and thanks for your time.

Cheers,
Nryoh


----------



## jimm1909

nryoh said:


> Dear beautiful people
> I am so keen to come back to Japan. I used to work in Japan for 3 years and of course got sponsored by this huge resort chain. And I am currently working in Australia as Reception Manager in a resort. I have some basic japanese which I could improve once i step my foot in Japan again, but wondering if any huge hotel company in Japan may sponsor me. Anyone out there ever got the same question ?
> Please advise me and thanks for your time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nryoh


I was wondering the same thing, nryoh. I have been working stateside as a Lake Tahoe Hotel operations manager, but wish to return to Japan. I would very much like for a big hotel company to sponsor me, and I also speak fluent Japanese. Hopefully this can happen for me soon as I want to return to Japan very badly.

thanks,

-jim


----------



## Tripirt

Hello !

Are you both in Japan, found an opportunity ? I'm French and working as a manager of a small hotel in France, and want so much going to work in Japan !!! I speak basic japanese and thinkig about the Working Holiday Visa... but a bit worried about money...
Good luck to you and let me know if u realized your dream ! Thx. Lor


----------



## Jerry1

A resort is a place used for relaxation or recreation, attracting visitors for holidays or vacations. Resorts are places, towns or sometimes commercial establishment operated by a single company. Such a self-contained resort attempts to provide for most of a vacationer's wants while remaining on the premises, such as food, drink, lodging, sports, entertainment, and shopping.


----------



## djrajn

*need work in japan*

hello all.
I m very new to this site.
I m interested in working in japan, because i like this country, want to settle down also.
I have done diploma in food and beverage service and looking for my industrial training or job in japan.
Please help me if possible to tell me the exact place or how to get job.
Thanx in advance. I prefer like to work in kawagoe saitama prefecture, because of my japnese friend who can help me in accomodation there.


----------



## Joppa

djrajn said:


> hello all.
> I m very new to this site.
> I m interested in working in japan, because i like this country, want to settle down also.
> I have done diploma in food and beverage service and looking for my industrial training or job in japan.
> Please help me if possible to tell me the exact place or how to get job.
> Thanx in advance. I prefer like to work in kawagoe saitama prefecture, because of my japnese friend who can help me in accomodation there.


Now is perhaps isn't the best time to look for a hotel and hospitality job in Japan. The number of foreign visitors is still well down following the earthquake and nuclear scare, though I hear Chinese tour groups are starting to return. Japanese themselves are keeping tight their pursestrings, as economic downturn continues and leisure spending is down. I have heard some top hotels have laid off staff and shut down whole floors of guestrooms because of lack of demand.
If you are still interested, I suggest you look for opportunities well away from the North and Kanto areas, such as Kansai and Kyushu. Ritz Carlton has just announced a plan to open a new 5-star property in Kyoto, on the site of Hotel Fujita on the banks of the Kamogawa in 2013, so long-term prospect seems intact.


----------



## djrajn

*^^^^*

firstly thanx sir for guiding.. 


well i am also doing graduation, this is last year.. results will b out in 3-4 months aprox
would like to work in any other field too. if hotel industry will not work for me, but i want to live on in japan.
so important for me to arrange as early as possible.
well i have done jobs in call centres also. have experience in that also, i worked as call center executive in whirlpool home care.

please if any one can help. because m serious about going japan and to the earliest,
if m not still that much eligible, so please suggest me what i need to do for makin fixed job in japan, and in which field it will be easier.

m familiar with computers, programming languages also, but its a basic level, because m learning doing diploma course in computer stuff.

will be thankful to hear more from you


----------

